# Selbstjustiz im Drückermilieu?



## Raimund (29 April 2004)

Hier nachsehen

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=75462bc1cbcb89414f6339ac3d8e2de1&postid=1722#post1722

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Soweit ich informiert bin hat der Typ schon ein paar Klagen ganz gut überstanden, hoffentlich geht es ihm jetzt mal so richtig an den Kragen!!!!


----------



## sascha (29 April 2004)

Diesen Satz aus einem Forum der Dialer-Mitverdiener muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:



> ehrlich, wenn es nicht illegal wäre, würde ich so manchem typen vom verbraucherschutz eins in die fresse schlagen



Das zeigt doch mehr als alles andere die einstellung der Herrschaften...


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

Kahlau.b**, kommt das von Kahlauer?

Aaron ist jedenfalls ganz hübsch standfest:


			
				Dialercenter schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt warte ich auf eine EV.
> Mal schaun, ich habe es auf jeden Fall nicht fuer noetig gehalten, auf so eine Pseudo-Abmahnung zu reagieren.


Jedenfalls ist ees nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es da:


			
				Dialercenter schrieb:
			
		

> ...eins in die fresse...


gibt!


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

... die Geister die ich rief ....


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2004)

....schwuuuups, ab in die Flasche!


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

zum Thema Kalauer:

 war schon da  

Der "große Letow" würde wieder sagen "Alles Panikmache mit den Dialern"


----------



## [email protected] (29 April 2004)

Ich erkenne im oben genannten Dialercenter-Thread jetzt nicht wirklich den "Ka(h)lauer" des Jahres.
Vielleicht habe ich einfach keinen Humor, oder ich habe eine witzige Stelle übersehen.

@Sascha:


> Das zeigt doch mehr als alles andere die einstellung der Herrschaften...


Vielleicht solltest du nicht eine ganze Personengruppe aufgrund einiger weniger Individuen beurteilen. Das macht man nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest du nicht eine ganze Personengruppe aufgrund einiger weniger Individuen beurteilen. Das macht man nicht.



Genau, macht man nicht, drum würde ich ja nie die Anbieter seriös nennen 

was anderes:


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erkenne im oben genannten Dialercenter-Thread jetzt nicht wirklich den "Ka(h)lauer" des Jahres.
> Vielleicht habe ich einfach keinen Humor, oder ich habe eine witzige Stelle übersehen.



Danke für den Hinweis, denn ich habe was übersehen... Den Gauchohut nämlich.

auf weitere gute Zusamenarbeit:
cicojore


----------



## sascha (30 April 2004)

@[email protected]

stimmt, man sollte die Leute niemals über einen Kamm scheren. Dennoch wunderts mich schon, dass sich niemand in diesem Anbieterforum von derartigen Aussagen distanziert...


----------



## Dino (30 April 2004)

@[email protected]

Ach, wo Du gerade mal hier bist: Hattest Du mir nicht vor einiger Zeit mal in einem PN-Wechsel verklickert, dass Du auf Deinen Startseiten die Gebühren nennen würdest, und mir dafür einen Beispiellink rübergeschoben? Gestern fand mein Bengel Deine Cheats-Seite als Link. Mit anderen Worten: Im Gegensatz zu damals wird die Seite inzwischen beworben. Aber irgendwie muss sich die Gebührenangabe auf der Startseite dabei verpufft haben...

Naja, das nur mal so, weil Du gerade mal da warst...


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Der jeweilige Inhaber, zu erfahren über verschiedene Whois-Abfragen. (Abmahnfreudige Anwälte sollten sich also zuvor rudimentäre Internetkenntnisse aneignen).



lol das steht unter impresum :-D das sagt wohl einigess über das denken des anbieters aus....so nach dem motto wer mich net findet darf micht ner verklagen lol


----------



## sascha (30 April 2004)

> Aber irgendwie muss sich die Gebührenangabe auf der Startseite dabei verpufft haben...



[ironie]War wohl nur ein kurzzeitiger Anflug von seriösem Geschäftsgebahren[/ironie]


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Satz aus einem Forum der Dialer-Mitverdiener muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Sascha,  soll ich jetzt alle gleichwertigen Aussagen, hier oder bei Heise, von Dialergegnern raussuchen?


----------



## sascha (30 April 2004)

Ich habs ja bereits relativiert.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Ach ja, [email protected]@r,

frage bitte den netten Herrn Aaron mal, wie er auf folgende Meinung gestoßen wurde:





			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Im uebrigen hat das aktuelle Urteil ja bewiesen, dass ein vorheriger Kostenhinweis auf der Seite nur bei der Zielgruppe "Jugendliche" notwendig ist.



Quelle: Dialercenter-Forum
Ich halte diese Auffassung für falsch und die unreflektierte Darstellung wie oben für sehr gefährlich.

Der Grund: Ein Umkehrschluss aus dem Urteil des LG Mannheim verbietet sich. Es ist nicht der Fall, dass der Hinweis nur für Jugendliche notwendig sei - das Gericht hat (wie immer am konkreten Fall) postuliert, dass es in jedem Fall bei Jugendlichen gilt.

"BMW müssen Anschnallgurte haben" heißt nicht, dass Audi ohne darf ...

_[edit: Natürlich nicht der BGH, das LG Mannheim waren gemeint. [email protected]]_


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> 
> Ach, wo Du gerade mal hier bist: Hattest Du mir nicht vor einiger Zeit mal in einem PN-Wechsel verklickert, dass Du auf Deinen Startseiten die Gebühren nennen würdest, und mir dafür einen Beispiellink rübergeschoben? Gestern fand mein Bengel Deine Cheats-Seite als Link. Mit anderen Worten: Im Gegensatz zu damals wird die Seite inzwischen beworben. Aber irgendwie muss sich die Gebührenangabe auf der Startseite dabei verpufft haben...
> 
> Naja, das nur mal so, weil Du gerade mal da warst...


Ich bin nicht mehr Besitzer der Seite, sonst würden die Preisangaben nach wie vor dort stehen, das sei dir versichert.
Im Whois stehe ich nur aus dem Grund noch, da bei .fm Domains kein Inhaberwechsel möglich ist, da könnt ihr selbst bei United-Domains nachfragen.

/edit:
@Katzenhai:
Zur Zeit weiß keiner genau, wie das Urteil zu deuten ist.
Es gab noch keine klaren Aussagen, wer eine Preisangabe einbauen muss, und wer nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2004)

Plaxter schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer - Schnell, einfach, sicher.



schnell ans Geld  
einfach selbst für Heranwachsende 
sicher für den "Anbieter"

j.


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Bleiben wir bitte mal beim Thema.
Laut Gericht ist ein Kostenhinweis bei Jugendangeboten verpflichtend.
Zu Angeboten, die sich an andere Zielgruppen richtet, ist ja noch nichts genaueres bekannt.
Man kann auch schlecht definieren, welche Seiten sich nicht an Jugendliche richten. Außer Sexangeboten ist ja quasi jedes Angebot für Jugendliche frei zugänglich, theoretisch müsste die Preisangabe also auf fast alle Seiten.

Ich finde es schade, dass hier nichts genaueres bekanntgegeben wurde.


----------



## Moralapostel (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Bleiben wir bitte mal beim Thema.
> Laut Gericht ist ein Kostenhinweis bei Jugendangeboten verpflichtend.
> Zu Angeboten, die sich an andere Zielgruppen richtet, ist ja noch nichts genaueres bekannt.
> Man kann auch schlecht definieren, welche Seiten sich nicht an Jugendliche richten. Außer Sexangeboten ist ja quasi jedes Angebot für Jugendliche frei zugänglich, *theoretisch müsste die Preisangabe also auf fast alle Seiten.*
> ...



Deine Theorie stimmt - bis auf das "fast". Ist diese Bekanntgabe genau genug?

"Preise müssen genannt werden"
Eine erschreckende Vorstellung und wahrscheinlich müssen die dann auch noch irgendwo steh'n, wo man sie gleich sieht?! Armes Deutschland, willkürliche Juristerei zur Blockade des freien Unternehmertums! Am Ende kommt noch einer auf die Idee und sagt, daß die laufenden Gebühren angezeigt werden müßten. Dann wird's aber zappenduster! Nur - für wen?


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Das "fast" bezog sich auf Seiten, die nur mit Altersnachweis betreten werden können.

Zumindest werden die Gebühren ja schon hinter einem Link des ersten OK-Fensters angezeigt, wobei dies kaum jemand lesen wird. (Sollte auch nur eine Tatsache sein, keine persönliche Befürwortung oder Ablehnung)

Die laufenden Gebühren allerdings werden schon angezeigt.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Ich darf mal eben etwas genauer auf das Urteil des LG Mannheim eingehen:

Ein Dialer, der keinen Preis so beinhaltet, dass Durchschnitts-User diesen sehen und entsprechend entscheiden können, ist unkorrekt. Dies ist die Quintessenz des Urteils, wie sich aus den Gründen auch klar ergibt.

Im vorliegenden Fall galt dies *ganz besonders wegen der Ausrichtung an Jugendliche*, da diese sogar unterhalb des Durchschnitts entscheiden.

Die Bewertung für den Durchschnitt steht dennoch fest und ist vom LG auch so ausdrücklich gemeint.



			
				LG Mannheim schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als Unternehmer entgeltliche Leistungen über das Internet anbietet, darf den Verkehr nicht über den gewerblichen Charakter seines Angebots im Unklaren lassen. Er ist verpflichtet, die Interessenten über die Entgeltlichkeit und über die Höhe der entstehenden Kosten in geeigneter Weise zu informieren. Richtet sich das Angebot eines Unternehmens ausschließlich oder im Wesentlichen an besonders schutzbedürftige Teile des Verkehrs, so sind an die Erfüllung dieser Verpflichtung strenge Anforderungen zu stellen. (...)
> Nach der ersten Eingabe der Buchstabenkombination "OK" wird er in einem weiteren Fenster ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass ihm "durch die Aktivierung" keine Kosten entstehen. Das wird ein erheblicher Teil der Leser dahin verstehen, dass er die vom Beklagten angebotenen Informationen unentgeltlich erhält. Einen anderen Sinn werden allenfalls Experten dem Hinweis auf die Unentgeltlichkeit der "Aktivierung" entnehmen können. Auf das Verständnis von Fachleuten kommt es aber bei einem Angebot, das sich hauptsächlich an Kinder und Jugendliche wendet, gerade nicht an.



Experte = oberhalb des Durchschnitts (keine Aufklärung geboten)
Jugendliche = unterhalb des Durchschnitts ("Insbesondere"-Argument)

Auch wenn also Normalerwachsene Nichtexperten nicht ausdrücklich genannt sind, ist ein verschleiern des Preises auch diesen gegenüber nach LG MA nicht in Ordnung.

Trotz (oder gerade wegen) des "insbesondere bei Jugendlichen".


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Stimmt, das Urteil scheint doch recht eindeutig.
Das Problem ist nur, dass nirgends genannt wird, wo genau der Preis zu stehen hat.
Soll er nur vor der ersten OK-Eingabe einsehbar sein, ist dies ja bereits gegeben.
Dies gilt es mal zu klären.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Pass auf, ganz abstrakt:

Wenn ich einen Vertrag schließen will, muss ich zum Vertragsschluss (nicht danach) alle wichtigen Parameter kennen, um diesbezüglich einen Vertragsbindungswillen zu haben, den ich danach (!) dann gegenüber dem Vertragspartner äußere.

Konkret: Nur wenn ich beim konkludenten Vertragsschluss (Dialernutzung) Preis, Laufzeit, Kündungsmöglichkeit und ggf. AGB zur Kenntnis genommen und willentlich "gewünscht" habe, kommt ein sauberer Vertrag mit diesem Inhalt zu Stande.

Alles andere ist Ausnutzen von Irrtümern oder ähnlich unsauber und damit nach den gesetzgeberischen Schutzmechanismen gegenüber Verbrauchern (insbesondere Jugendlichen) eigentlich unkorrekt.

So einfach ist das.,


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

> lol das steht unter impresum  das sagt wohl einigess über das denken des anbieters aus....so nach dem motto wer mich net findet darf micht ner verklagen lol



Ja, komisch nur dass dieser Satz genau unter gleich 1 bzw. 2 Haus-Anschriften steht, bei denen man mich erreichen kann.

Der Satz ist fuer Interessierte gedacht, die dass Angebot unter einer URL finden, die nicht mir gehoert (weil die Seite durch Iframes, Javascript, Include etc. eingebunden wurde). So etwas gibt's im Internet. Echt wahr. 

Es ist also als kostenlosen Service meinerseits zu sehen, damit Anwaelte und andere Menschen nicht noch mehr unnuetze Briefe verschicken muessen, weil sie denken dass alle Domains unter denen Angebote zu finden sind, auch gleichzeitig mir gehoeren (kommt vor, und das nicht zu selten).

Zu allem anderen:

Herrlich. Weiter so.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

das obige Zitat stammt aus diesem Posting:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=52107#52107

Anonymous gegen Anonymous 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Jep. Sorry, hatte es mir gespart mich zu registrieren.

Mach ich ungern, nachher bekomme ich so viele Werbemails mit Viren und Trojandern vom Betreiber... man weiss ja nie, das Internet ist eine große Gefahr, voll mit skrupellosen Abzockern. 

Der will bestimmt nur E-Mail-Adressen sammeln, und die teuer weiterverkaufen....

Naja. Und tschüss.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

AK schrieb:
			
		

> Der will bestimmt nur E-Mail-Adressen sammeln, und die teuer weiterverkaufen....


Hier werden keine E-mail-Addis  veröffentlich, im Gegenteil, laut Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10

```
Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
.......
In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um 
einen angemeldeten User handelt und er die Mailadresse veröffentlicht, mit der er angemeldet ist.
 Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.
```
 werden in Postings alle E-Mail-Angaben gelöscht und ich hoffe doch  sehr, daß du den Betreiber 
des Forums nicht verdächtigst, E-Mail-Adressen weiterzugeben. *  Dies  wäre  eine bösartige Unterstellung. *
 "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" 


tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Naja ich weiss ja nicht... schreiben kann man viel...

sieht für mich halt alles nur sehr dubios hier aus. Nachher bekomm ich von euch Porno-Spam oder so... 

Der Betreiber hat ja noch nichtmal eine UID... ist mir echt zu gefährlich....


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

ich will dem Betreiber nicht vorgreifen, aber du begibst dich auf dünnes Eis, schon mal 
wass von Verleumdung gehört...


----------



## Heiko (30 April 2004)

AK schrieb:
			
		

> sieht für mich halt alles nur sehr dubios hier aus. Nachher bekomm ich von euch Porno-Spam oder so...


Du musst Dich hier nicht anmelden und Du mußt Dich hier nicht rumtreiben. Bleib einfach weg und lass die anderen die Informationen aus diesem "sehr dubiosen" Umfeld holen. Aber pass auf: SIE sind sicher schon hinter Dir her...


			
				AK schrieb:
			
		

> Der Betreiber hat ja noch nichtmal eine UID... ist mir echt zu gefährlich....


Wenn Du mir noch sagst, was das sein soll, dann sag ich Dir, warum ich keine habe.


----------



## Heiko (30 April 2004)

Achja, was mir noch einfällt: der Username "Paranoia" wäre noch frei...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Die  Forumsregeln muss ich nicht überwachen und durchsetzen. So lange man hier mein Posting wie geschehen duldet, ist ein möglicher verstoß gegen Boardregeln irrelevant.


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Mai 2004)

Jepp. Und genauso schnell ist ein solcher Beitrag auch im Orkus verschwunden.

 :schreiben:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

hehe... ich liebe es (TM)


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:

"Die Forumsregeln muss ich nicht überwachen und durchsetzen. So lange man hier mein Posting wie geschehen duldet, ist ein möglicher verstoß gegen Boardregeln irrelevant."

Dieser Satz kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor, und richtig:

Katzenhai schrieb diesen am 26.04.2004, 12:15 im Threat "Jurist, Dvill & Katzenhai bei Affiliates.de".


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

richtig kombiniert, sherlock. []

[MOD-Aktion]


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Hatte nichts mit kombinieren zu tun, nur mit aufmerksamen Lesens. Und aufmerksames Lesen aus gutem Grund!

Frage mich allerdings, was die Aussage von Katzenhai mit Debilität zu tun hat??? Der (Un-)Sinn Deiner Aussage entgeht mir völlig.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

hach. aber wenn ich jetzt einen 49 jaehrigen arbeitslosen aus luebeck spielen wuerde, der sich einen mp-dialer runtergeladen hat und sich dabei ordentlich abreagierte... und jetzt behauptet, den preishinweis nicht gelesen zu haben... dann wuerde mein posting nicht editiert?

wer ist jetzt der verlogene... ich oder ihr?


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ann wuerde mein posting nicht editiert?


Wir editieren nur im Rahmen der NUB.
Editierungen wegen "gefällt uns nicht" gibts hier nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

@ gast

Macht ganz den Eindruck, als seiest Du auf Stimmungsmache aus.

Warum liest Du die Beiträge in diesem Forum, wenn Du Dich anscheinend darüber nur aufregst?

Hast Du sonst keine Probleme? Nicht, dass mich die Antwort besonders interessieren würde. Frage war rhetorisch gemeint.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

noe... mein posting wurde nicht im rahmen der "nub" editiert... dagegen hatte es naemlich nicht verstossen...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> noe... mein posting wurde nicht im rahmen der "nub" editiert... dagegen hatte es naemlich nicht verstossen...



Ich denke, dass das Wort "Debil" doch eine Beleidigung gegen den Forennutzer darstellt/darstellen sollte und das verstößt gegen die NUBs.


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Was wird das denn jetzt hier?!?
Please don't feed the troll!





Unser anonymer Gast kriegt hier deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ihm eigentlich zusteht. Ignoriert ihn doch einfach.

MfG
L.


----------



## Marnie (1 Mai 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird das denn jetzt hier?!?
> Please don't feed the troll!
> 
> Unser anonymer Gast kriegt hier deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ihm eigentlich zusteht. Ignoriert ihn doch einfach.
> ...



Du hast ja Recht. Da hat mein "Gerichtigkeitssinn" wohl mal wieder Überstunden gemacht. Gelobe Besserung!


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die  Forumsregeln muss ich nicht überwachen und durchsetzen. So lange man hier mein Posting wie geschehen duldet, ist ein möglicher verstoß gegen Boardregeln irrelevant.



Ich glaube es war FJStrauss (nicht unbedingt ein Idol für mich), der den richtigen Satz äußerte: _Ich kann mich nicht dagegen wehren, wer mich zitiert. Und in den meisten Fällen lohnt es auch nicht._

Und nach all den Typen, die gestern hier volltrunken durch Köln gewankt sind, kann ich hochrechnen, in welchem Geistenzustand am 01.05. ein Großteil unserer Bundesbevölkerung waren. Da haben wohl auch einige den Weg hier in's Forum gestolpert ... -funden.

Nun denn, ist ja auch mal ganz lustig, sich solchen Unsinn GEZ-frei anzusehen, gell?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

Jetzt hat es diesen Selbstjustiz ausübenden Dialerdrücker erwischt.
Das Fröschlein auf seiner Wetterleiter ist verschnupft .

Ach wer schon bei sowas einfachen versagt und nach Mami schreit 
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=abb48bce976c94f5222b7cc78ec8d4e7&postid=1798#post1798

Selten so gelacht 

Wir entsorgen täglich ihren Müll , ein Dialer ist nix anderes


----------

